# 1st Place



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Took 1st place in the 1932-1949 class at today's














car show.. 2 more shows tomorrow.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Outstanding, and great looking car. Now to see what tomorrow brings. Then you can get back to the 1668 loco...LOL!!:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Really nice! I like the spot light and all the chrome work. Is it original or restored? 

Does NY have "historic registrations/plates or do you have it as a "daily driver"?

Tom


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

CONGRATS !!:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:

Sweet ride.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I would not expected anything less. Congrats Loren!:appl:


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Congrats Loren!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

teledoc said:


> Outstanding, and great looking car. Now to see what tomorrow brings. Then you can get back to the 1668 loco...LOL!!:smilie_auslachen:


I just finished putting it back together. It still doesn't run, and when I put power to it, it shorts out. I think it's in the pick-ups.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Krieglok said:


> Really nice! I like the spot light and all the chrome work. Is it original or restored?
> 
> Does NY have "historic registrations/plates or do you have it as a "daily driver"?
> 
> Tom


It is totally original, right down to the spare tire. Original paint, interior, drive train, hubcaps, and owners manual. That's why I took first place, it's because of the originality of it. There were nicer cars in my class... And yes NY has historic plates, but I cheapened out and went for regular plates.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks all!! My son and I just finished waxing up the Nova, and we're taking both of them to the shows tomorrow, actually they're just cruises and get togethers, no trophies or classes.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

flyernut said:


> It is totally original, right down to the spare tire. Original paint, interior, drive train, hubcaps, and owners manual. That's why I took first place, it's because of the originality of it. There were nicer cars in my class... And yes NY has historic plates, but I cheapened out and went for regular plates.


That's very cool. It looks restored...really nice condition!

We have antique registration here in NJ and they are free! One of the very few perks of living here, lol.

Tom


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Even the curb feelers are original?

How'd you keep it so pristine so long? :appl:


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Congratulations. I remember winning my first car show back in '85.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Congratulations! It looks very good.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice looking car.
"Free" nothing is free here in Ct.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Fire21 said:


> Even the curb feelers are original?
> 
> How'd you keep it so pristine so long? :appl:


I added the curb feelers as they are period correct. Also the front licence plate topper and flag holders..I'm the 3rd owner, and it was taken care of all it's life.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

Wow, a survivor with original paint, that is amazing!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

My son drove our Nova, and I brought my 39 Chevy.. Both cars won a award, "Top Ten in the Show"...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

'Nut ... that's gorgeous! Congratulations!

TJ


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Beautiful car. I knew it was a 1939,
but I was thinking Buick or Pontiac. Didn't
think Chevy had that much chrome that year
but then I wuz only 9 when it was cruizing
the streets when new.

Don


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats flyernut. Nice cars. My brother had a nice original '36 chevy. It was cool to go riding around with him. It drove people nuts. Everybody had to comment at red lights.
Of coarse they all had to guess what year and what it was. It had a single back up light and it did
not work. An old chevy dealership here actually had an old backup switch that went into the transmission.
They said they had it forever and didn't want to throw it away. That fixed the light.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Great looking car flyernut, congratulations. Well deserved award. The trophy is cool, really different. The old saying still applies, "It's only original once."


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hard work and dedication always win out.....great job


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

Congrats! That is one cool old car.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Great looking cars and Chevrolets too. . Congrats

Gary


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Very Nice cars there.


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

*Congratulations!*

Beautiful car! I am new to this forum, but I too won a 1st place at a Lion's Club car show in my area with my 1973 TR6. I like your trophy. Very cool. I am the original owner, but my car is not original as yours. I added alot more bling and HP.I did a complete and total resto. It took 6 years to complete, but I am very proud of my work. It was very rewarding. AF trains are not as difficult but can be just as frustrating.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a great looking TR6, and welcome to the forum. 

I had a TR3 many years ago, a fun car, but the rain protection was, shall we say, marginal!


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

*Love all the TR's*

Love the TR3's. I see so many at the shows. They are truly classics. Wish I could own one, but my love for American Flyer Trains has taken a new turn in my life.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Beautiful job on the restoration. I had a 71 TR6. I cut my teeth as a tech on British sports cars. Dad also had a TR4 and a 4a. Great memories and a joy to work on them.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> Took 1st place in the 1932-1949 class at today's
> View attachment 505884
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! That is a beautiful car!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

hjstr6 said:


> Beautiful car! I am new to this forum, but I too won a 1st place at a Lion's Club car show in my area with my 1973 TR6. I like your trophy. Very cool. I am the original owner, but my car is not original as yours. I added alot more bling and HP.I did a complete and total resto. It took 6 years to complete, but I am very proud of my work. It was very rewarding. AF trains are not as difficult but can be just as frustrating.


Nice job!!! This is another of my cars...


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

That is a real sleeper. Like the traction kit. What gear ratio is in the rear end?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2019)

Sweet ride!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

hjstr6 said:


> That is a real sleeper. Like the traction kit. What gear ratio is in the rear end?


I believe in the 3's somewhere, not sure, lol.


----------

